# New to Utah New to Turkeys New to the Forum



## Carguy (Mar 26, 2012)

My son 15 drew a youth hunt tag for the NE region this our first year here in Utah....been an interesting year getting integrated in our new State! (especially for a 15year old). We scouted the 191 corridor all the way from 6 to Duchesne....beautiful country not one bird....thinking of Rock Creek next and Yellowstone areas near Altamont.....as a lifelong fly fisherman I have protected my share of secret spots in the Sierras over the years.....I would love to get my son a bird and we are willing to put in the miles/time....any guidance at all is greatly appreciated....it's a big state and just not sure where to go!


----------



## feralhuman (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi Carguy,

Welcome to Utah! I am new to the forum as well, though not new to the state. I am also doing my first turkey hunt this year and will be taking my 11 year old son as well. I have been lurking on the forum for a few months and it seems like turkey hunting spots are a closely guarded secret on this forum so I dont think you will get many responses. However, since you mentioned the Yellowstone area above Altamont I can offer you a bit of information since I have hunted elk in that area quite a bit and have seen turkeys as well. I dont plan on driving that far for the turkey hunt so it wont hurt me to tell you of a few specific areas where I have seen birds but it might upset other folks who may be looking at the same areas so give me a PM if you are interested and I will share them privately. Otherwise, good luck to you and your son.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Welcome to both of you guys! 
I know nothing of turkey hunting or I would be glad to help! Best of luck to each of you and your sons! Be sure to share some pics!


----------



## Carguy (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks to both!! Not sure how to PM through the forum app I am using ...we are putting in the work and hope to find some birds soon ...getting excited for the hunt!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Carguy said:


> Thanks to both!! Not sure how to PM through the forum app I am using ...we are putting in the work and hope to find some birds soon ...getting excited for the hunt!!


Through a normal browser there is a PM icon on the right side under the users name, if that doesn't appear on your app you should be able to go to the users profile and see the option there.


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

I am not familiar with the NE region, but it seems like the birds like to follow the snow line. Here in the southern region we have seen birds around 9,000 feet already becuase of the lack of snow. Maybe the turkeys up there are the same. I don't know as much about turkey hunting as others on here, but that seems to work for me! Good luck!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Carguy-

I've spent a little time up in the areas you've mentioned and have _never_ seen a turkey anywhere in the Yellowstone/Rock Creek area. Not sayin' there not there, I just haven't seen them. I have seen a bunch between Duchesne and Tabiona, but they have all been on private lands. Another area I've seen them is up along the West Fork of the Duchesne River (public). You might want to check there. Just another option.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

You could try walk-in access areas..... Let me know what you find, maybe I'll buy a general tag and see what I can get next month


----------



## UtahJax (Feb 18, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, lot of good people and info


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

One thing for sure, if you didn't draw for a LE permit, the hunting is going to be worse than the general elk or deers hunt. Every ridge top, every gully, every meadow will be covered with more camo than a Cabelas store. Power yelps echoing like thunder from dawn to dusk. Clouds of dust will linger over all the hills as the wheelers race up and down the roads and trails. The birds will be hid up worse than a third grader in a summer nights hide-'nd-seek game and so call shy they wouldn't answer back to the good lord himself. Save your money and time and try wetting a line at your favorite stream and leave the turkey huntin to us few old men that have nothin better to do and not enough sense to know better.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

BPturkeys said:


> One thing for sure, if you didn't draw for a LE permit, the hunting is going to be worse than the general elk or deers hunt. Every ridge top, every gully, every meadow will be covered with more camo than a Cabelas store. Power yelps echoing like thunder from dawn to dusk. Clouds of dust will linger over all the hills as the wheelers race up and down the roads and trails. The birds will be hid up worse than a third grader in a summer nights hide-'nd-seek game and so call shy they wouldn't answer back to the good lord himself. Save your money and time and try wetting a line at your favorite stream and leave the turkey huntin to us few old men that have nothin better to do and not enough sense to know better.


pretty much sums it up! sounds fun huh! :lol:


----------



## Carguy (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks to each of you for the welcomes, comments, and humor......here is what I do know, we will be out for the opportunity of a son and Father to be out in the woods spending time together....and like all us Dads, I want to see the look of satisfaction on my boys face when he bags his bird. That is why I asked for some direction...for him....I did not draw and most likely will not purchase an OTC tag......The youth hunt which he drew should have a little less camo fleecing the hillsides and maybe this Dad will be just sneaky enough to find a Turkey for his son......Wish me luck!!!


----------

